# New tank and plants



## windchill (Aug 2, 2006)

I just planted a half dozen different plants in a new 55 gallon setup yesterday. Two plants were started from bulbs in a different tank. I have no idea what they are. Two are wisteria and two are hornwort ( I buried a few of the lowest branches). There is also two snippets of the hornwork kinda floating around (meaning tangled up in other plants and decorations).

Water was a mix of tap and RO. 

PH 7.4
GH 9
KH 7

Lighting is 2 x 55 watt - 6700K lamps

Planted in eco complete substrate.

When do I add Flourish and should I add it over several days rather than full dose at once for the tank size?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Just follow the dosing directions on the bottle.....

The bulb plants are most likely aponogeton v crispus.


----------

